# Design Lab Studio (in Development)



## Clixium (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys and Girls

I am in the process of developing a web based T Shirt Design Studio and im looking for feedback on what business like "YOU" want from a product like this. 

This will *NOT* be a Flash based system.

The design studio is currently in its infant stages of development, we are working on all of the interactivity, but focusing on the back end admin area at present. 

I have built and developed the front end layout, but need to add the interactivity, so not much happens on here

Estimated Launch Date January 2015.
*Price:* TBD (Est £$750 - £$1000) One off Payment
yet to be confirmed.

This will be a fully licensed product, with FREE updates as and when required.

We will be integrating various payment methods from 


Manual Credit/Debit Cards
WorldPay
Authorise.Net
PayPal
Cash on Delivery
Cheques
Bank Transfers
And More
You will also be able to select different shipping methods


Standard Mail Services
Dedicated Courier
International Delivery
So i am basically asking for what you would want in this type of product.


Any feedback or ideas would be great.

I do have screen shots of the front end, and a domain link, but not too sure if i can put them on here, due to forum rules.

*Forum Admin:*
Please delete this link if it is not appropriate.
www.thepaice.com/index.php

Copy and paste or click the link above to get a sneak peak at the front end T Shirt Design Lab


Thanks for any help/ideas that you have


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Considering that the free OpenT-Shirts can do screen printing, transfers, DTG, and even embroidery (with a $30 extension), look for ways to attract people who want a similar solution but dont have the time to set up the store. I personally would never pay $750€ because I'm web-savvy, but others will. 

I cant think of anything else I need that OpenTShirts doesnt already do. Install it and see how you can improve their model with your own (HTML5?)solution. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Clixium (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi there

Thanks for your comments.

I've tried the open card tshirt design platform, and I have to say it was a nightmare. I used the mod version and it just messed up my ecommerce site. Even though I followed the instructions to the letter. And I'm even doing a university degree in multi media web design. And I tried 3, 4 times to do it.

Many business owners don't want to have an ecommerce based store and just want to be able to capture the designs of customers and then print/fullfil them, and get paid.

Also I feel the open cart system (just watching the videos) is very long winded and complicated to get started. I intend to make my system very easy to use.

I will add other features and bells and whistles as I develop. I will consider the price before launching. But have to cover the costs of design and development and the amount of hours that goes into all the programming. But like I said I'll review the cost.

Once again thanks for your comments, I'll take them on board.

Thanks


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Clixium said:


> So i am basically asking for what you would want in this type of product.



host on my server, not a third party one like deconetwork and similar.

multilanguage, or possibility to translate

possibility to design ANY product

access to css

cheers


----------



## Clixium (Oct 5, 2014)

You will get full source code. You will have to install it your own server.

It will be multi language, but English being the default language.

You will be able to add any product you like. You have full control over the whole thing.

You will be able to get access to all code including CSS, php, JavaScript, jquery, mysqli, html, angularjs, bootstrap etc. 

The only thing will be the £$€¥% of payments to third party gateways like paypal etc. no one can control them apart from the gateway venders. That's if you choose to use any of them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good


----------

